# Piranhas i raised from Breeding Pair Spawn



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

Recently Sold my adults reds , mating pair, female i had since i first joined here. Sad day, but i had 400-500 of their offspring! haha

Here are whats left of the shoal.

THey are in an 8ft 135g acrylic tank. Used to house my 4 adult reds that i sold to sonicrx.

these lil guys have worked well in this tank. i have not had any casualties in the last few weeks. All get fed 2-3 times a day. Still cant get a good picture of them, move to fast and i suck with a camera.

i will take another photo of a piranha who has a color pattern which is very unique, the face is very dark and the body is very silver, very prominent difference. It really stands out in the tank.

lil guy









All grown up
w/ flash.


























Videos: 
Feeding on Shrimp, short vid. Phill boy is in the Marines, hes my buddy who started piranha keeping with me 5+years ago.






Shoaling together: ( Havent caught it yet on camera but sometimes they all move together in the same direction, its sweet.)






The "Michael Jackson" Red Belly as i call him, Black face, silver/white body. (Just uploaded video so it may take a while)




Thanks


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

That is insane!!!


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

thats crazy








i bet theyre agressive as hell during feeding time because of the competition for food


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

How exactly do you know there havent been casualties???

Needless to say but that is A-W-E-S-O-M-E!

Good for you!


----------



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

notaverage said:


> How exactly do you know there havent been casualties???


they have always left the heads when eating another fish etc, the skull is too hard for them i guess? I clean my tank every 3-4 days and check throughout all the plants for all the food debris and every waterchange i clean out the inlet tubes on my filters. I only noticed a fin nip or 2 in the past days. They will be needing new homes soon though, they are growing fast!.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

What are your plans for them?
Sell them to some retailers and members here?


----------



## dovii84 (Feb 22, 2004)

You have your own private amazon. Congrats can't wait to see the oddball!


----------



## Domelotta (Apr 25, 2007)

thats just absolutely amazing...
How many are there and how big? wow im still amazed.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Sweet shoal. That tank also has a great lenght for a 135g. Whats the tanks height and width?


----------



## razorback182 (Apr 27, 2008)

that's insane! in a cool way


----------



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

notaverage said:


> What are your plans for them?
> Sell them to some retailers and members here?


I have sold close to 250-300 already . Sold to some members here, sold some to LFS, learned how to ship fish while doing this and only lost 9 during shipment out of 40 ish. I will probably be keeping the biggest and having a sweet shoal and selling off the rest who are slowly catching up.



Domelotta said:


> Domelotta Posted Today, 01:12 AM
> 
> How many are there and how big? wow im still amazed.


i have no clue honestly maybe 50-100?

[quote date=''sean-820']Sweet shoal. That tank also has a great lenght for a 135g. Whats the tanks height and width?[/quote]
Height: 20.5
Width: 16

comes out to like 137g in the calculator

I love the length, i think the next tank i get will have to be 8ft at least


----------



## VRM (Jan 9, 2007)

l2ob said:


> Recently Sold my adults reds , mating pair, female i had since i first joined here. Sad day, but i had 400-500 of their offspring! haha
> 
> Here are whats left of the shoal.
> 
> ...


here rob i will help ya out


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

like doviman said its like your own private amazon, thats amazing


----------



## Retaks (Apr 6, 2008)

Very nice. This makes me want to get Reds again.


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Here are a few pics of the ones Rob sent me. I have 27 left and the only casualties have been the ones that were really damaged from shipping. They were killed within the first 2 days and I have had no deaths since! The rest are all super healthy and doing awesome!! Very nice tank Rob, Congrats!!!!


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

What type of filtration and powerheads are you using to keep the tank helathy?


----------



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

notaverage said:


> What type of filtration and powerheads are you using to keep the tank helathy?


3 Ac500's 1 emperor 400 1 aquaclear 1200 powerhead i think, and some other power head i forget. And some live plants!


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Ok,
Just was curious...I thought there would have been some canisters.


----------



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

notaverage said:


> Ok,
> Just was curious...I thought there would have been some canisters.


nope no canisters on this one, didnt know about canisters till later. Now thats all i will buy, have an xp3 on both 75's and plan on getting a second when the fahaka moves out with me.


----------



## statusracing (Oct 13, 2004)

cobrafox46 said:


> Here are a few pics of the ones Rob sent me. I have 27 left and the only casualties have been the ones that were really damaged from shipping. They were killed within the first 2 days and I have had no deaths since! The rest are all super healthy and doing awesome!!


what size tank is that?


----------



## PygoLover (Mar 22, 2007)

thats a wonderfull satisfacion i guess. congratulation, and impressive aquascaping skills








keep going mate.
Tommy

PS what's that plant u have all around your tank on the bottom? is that sagittaria?


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

statusracing said:


> what size tank is that?


......125


----------



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

PygoLover said:


> thats a wonderfull satisfacion i guess. congratulation, and impressive aquascaping skills
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cal68 (Mar 23, 2007)

awesome!

ever thought about laying inside the tank just for pics? haha....


----------



## cavie (Jul 6, 2008)

Man thats awsome. Your piranha look very good too. what are the dimensions of your tank?


----------



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

cavie said:


> Man thats awsome. Your piranha look very good too. what are the dimensions of your tank?


8ft x 16 x 21 or something like that

*Added video on first post of the uniquely colored piranha* couldnt take a good picture so i took a video


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

That is a weird looking dude!!! Is there a chance the breeding pair were brother and sister? Just asking because a few of mine are shaped real funny, LOL! Some have arched backs and others don't and some are real round bodied and others are more oval.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

makes me want to get back into reds


----------



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

cobrafox46 said:


> That is a weird looking dude!!! Is there a chance the breeding pair were brother and sister? Just asking because a few of mine are shaped real funny, LOL! Some have arched backs and others don't and some are real round bodied and others are more oval.


Haha no chance they are brother or sister, the female i owned since she was dime sized and the male i aquired from someone else. I think the weird shaped bodies happened when they were all crammed in a 75g growing up, picking on each other and taking chunks out of each others backs. Most of mine look pretty healthy now, hopefully yours will be too.

Update: Some of the piranhas are getting huge! Going to try and downsize a bit and get rid of some to make room for the shoal im going to keep.

If anyone is interested let me know!


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

l2ob said:


> Haha no chance they are brother or sister, the female i owned since she was dime sized and the male i aquired from someone else. I think the weird shaped bodies happened when they were all crammed in a 75g growing up, picking on each other and taking chunks out of each others backs. Most of mine look pretty healthy now, hopefully yours will be too.


That is what I figured. They beat the sh*t out of each other during shipping. A few of them have straight backs with no humps LOLOL!!! They are starting to look fine now though! Whoever wants some reds needs to get some from Rob. Mine are aggressive as hell when eating and he is a great guy to deal with!!
Good Luck getting rid of the rest of them!


----------



## DepH (Jan 11, 2005)

This has to be the coolest and the most impressive thread I've read here so far.

SO-GOD-DAMN-AWSOME...


----------



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

DepH said:


> This has to be the coolest and the most impressive thread I've read here so far.
> 
> SO-GOD-DAMN-AWSOME...


thanks for the compliment sir.

i just cant wait to grow out some of these guys!


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

wow awesome makes me want red bellies again. i love the black mask red belly lol


----------



## Guerillah (Apr 11, 2004)

Awesome tank man, what kind of plant is that on the bottom? About how long did it take for them to get that size?


----------



## khmerboiRED (Jul 15, 2008)

WOW. that's amazing.


----------



## FRANK194 (Apr 25, 2008)

Awsome set up cant wait to see f mine will ever breed.


----------



## jayjulesjohn (Jun 5, 2008)

god damn i go broke with them fish...nice!


----------



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

Guerillah said:


> Awesome tank man, what kind of plant is that on the bottom? About how long did it take for them to get that size?


Dwarf Saggitaria. It grows farely fast under good lighting conditions but i bought them off a member here so i have not had really powerful lights on them.

Thanks for the compliment! They are growing fast, i love juvi reds, so aggressive and gotta love them swimming in a shoal!


----------

